# cagata



## StaceyLee

1. Secondo il dizionario sul WR, il verbo _cagare_ significa to shit  ed e' una parola volgare, pero' l'aggettivo _cagata _significa "awful"- e' questa parola non e' volgare in inglese. Sono volgari in italiano, tutti e due?

2. Mi domanda se ci fosse l'espressione "sei cagata" in italiano. Se c'e, significa "You are awful!" o "You are shit!"?

Grazie


----------



## tee_luna

StaceyLee said:


> 1. Secondo il dizionario sul WR, il verbo _cagare_ significa to shit  ed e' una parola volgare, pero' l'aggettivo _cagata _significa "awful"- e' questa parola non e' volgare in inglese. Sono volgari in italiano, tutti e due?
> 
> 2. Mi domandao se ci fosse lesiste l'espressione "sei cagata" in italiano. Se c'eé, significa "You are awful!" o "You are shit!"?
> 
> Grazie


 
In italian _cagare_ is definitively vulgar. As a verb it means _to shit, to take a dump_.
_Cagata_ is slightly stronger than _awful_ but I guess there is no equivalent in English.
_Fai cagare_ is usually told to someone in order to tell them that they are so ugly that they make someone wanna throw up.


----------



## StaceyLee

Grazie per le correzioni, tee_luna. Wow! Capisco ora che è molto volgare, questa parola. Pero, con la parola cagata, esiste l'espressione "sei cagata"? Se c'e, cosa significa? 

Grazie ancora.


----------



## tee_luna

StaceyLee said:


> Grazie per le correzioni, tee_luna. Wow! Capisco ora che è molto volgare, questa parola. Pero[/S]ò, con la parola cagata, esiste l'espressione "sei cagata"? Se c'eé, cosa significa?
> 
> Grazie ancora.





You are welcome (hope you don't mind).
No, non esiste "sei cagata".
The closest to what I think you want to say is "fai cagare" (meaning you look like shit, you are so ugly I wanna throw up). Otherwise you can say "E' una cagata" ("it's such a BS")


----------



## StaceyLee

I really don't mind- I appreciate it! Now if I can just master my accent marks on the American keyboard!

Grazie mille!


----------



## tee_luna

StaceyLee said:


> I really don't mind- I appreciate it! Now if I can just master my accent marks on the American keyboard!
> 
> Grazie mille!


 

I have exactly the same problem every time I use a US keyboard. A way around it is to use ' after it, they won't mind as much as not having any.
Thanks so much for the effort though....
Glad I could be of help as well


----------



## StaceyLee

By the way, tee_luna, in inglese diciamo "It's such  bullshit", senza l'articolo.


----------



## tee_luna

StaceyLee said:


> By the way, tee_luna, in inglese diciamo "It's such  bullshit", senza l'articolo.


 
Davvero? 
Vedi che è un reciproco luogo di apprendimento?


----------



## StaceyLee

Appunto!


----------



## sylvio dante

E' la stessa cosa, la parola  'cazzata'?


----------



## Le Peru

sylvio dante said:


> E' la stessa cosa, la parola 'cazzata'?


 
Cazzata and Cagata haven't the same meaning.
Some examples:

Questo disegno è una cagata. = Questo disegno è una schifezza/bruttissimo. 
Meaning: _This drawing is very ugly/awful._

Questo disegno (a farsi) è una cazzata. Questo disegno è facilissimo (da realizzare).
Meaning: _This drawing is very simple to make._

Fai proprio cagare. = Fai davvero schifo. (You are proposelly insulting.)
Meaning: _You are like shit/awful._

Fai proprio cazzare.  No sense.

Hai fatto una cazzata/stronzata. Hai fatto una cosa molto stupida.
Meaning: _You have done a very foolish thing._

Hai fatto una cagata. (the same meaning in the first example, _to make an ugly thing_).

Ha detto una cazzata. Ha detto una cosa falsa e molto stupida.
Meaning: _He/she told a very stupid and untrue thing._

I hope it is of some help. 
Ciao ciao


----------



## tee_luna

*Cazzare la randa* is a verb used in sailing.
Sorry I don't know what it means in Italian, therefore I can't translate it in English


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Cazzare_ just means _to haul a rope _in sailors' slang, but it's totally OT here.


----------



## tee_luna

MünchnerFax said:


> _Cazzare_ just means _to haul a rope _in sailors' slang, but it's totally OT here.


 

I know it's OT

But I read _fai proprio cazzare_ as an example of a mistake and I thought that the only way one can use the verb _cazzare _is in sailing terms.
I just put too much meat on the fire I guess


----------



## Krostatina

StaceyLee said:


> Pero, con la parola cagata, esiste l'espressione "sei cagata"? Se c'e, cosa significa?


 
Actually something like that exists, but maybe it's a regional saying to mean "pay attention to". I think it is mainly used by young people. If I say it to my parents, they wouldn't understand.

"Ieri Paolo mi ha salutata, ma io non l'ho cagato" = Paolo said "hello" to me yesterday, but I didn't pay attention to him (intentionally)

"Cagami!!!" = Pay attention to me! (generally "pay attention to what I'm saying!" or simply "listen to me!!!")

Kris


----------



## Alxmrphi

MünchnerFax said:


> _Cazzare_ just means _to haul a rope _in sailors' slang, but it's totally OT here.



.......OT?


----------



## raffavita

Could it be "crap"?
Raffa


----------



## MünchnerFax

Alex_Murphy said:


> .......OT?


Off topic. Because, given its meaning, _cazzare _is not a vulgar word - nevertheless, B level comedians might use it to make some silly play on words with _cazzo_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah veydough


----------



## Le Peru

StaceyLee said:


> 1. Secondo il dizionario sul WR, il verbo _cagare_ significa to shit  ed e' una parola volgare, pero' l'aggettivo _cagata _significa "awful"- e' questa parola non e' volgare in inglese. Sono volgari in italiano, tutti e due?
> 
> 2. Mi domanda se ci fosse l'espressione "sei cagata" in italiano. Se c'e, significa "You are awful!" o "You are shit!"?
> 
> Grazie


 
Ora che ci penso c'è anche "ti sei cagata/o addosso" che significa qualcosa tipo "avevi talmente tanta paura che te la sei fatta (ti sei cacata/o) nei vestiti"
Ma il verbo è cagarsi (ti sei cagato/a) e non cagare (sei cagato/a).

Questo risolve il secondo dei tuoi quesiti, StaceyLee?


----------



## StaceyLee

Penso di si, Le Peru. Ti faccio un esempio per restare sul certo. 

Due amici stanno chattando online. 

Uno di loro dice:
Vado al bagno. Torno subito. 

Passano 10 minuti. L'altro dice (scherzando):
Ci sei? .........Ti sei cagata/ o?

Andrebbe bene l'espressione in questo contesto?

Grazie ancora,
StaceyLee


----------



## tee_luna

Alex_Murphy said:


> .......OT?


 
Off
Topic


----------



## Le Peru

StaceyLee said:


> Due amici stanno chattando online.
> 
> Uno di loro dice:
> Vado al bagno. Torno subito.
> 
> Passano 10 minuti. L'altro dice (scherzando):
> Ci sei? .........Ti sei cagata/ o?
> 
> Andrebbe bene l'espressione in questo contesto?


 
Solitamente in casi come quello del tuo esempio, quando la persona che va in bagno impiega molto tempo, si dice scherzosamente: 
Ci sei caduto dentro?? (Cioè sei caduto dentro la tazza del gabinetto ) 

La frase <Ti sei cagata/o?> non va bene perché è spezzata. Il "modo di dire" intero è <ti sei cagato addosso>. Per cui non lo si potrebbe usare nel tuo esempio.... Sarebbe un controsenso farsela nei vestiti quando si è nel gabinetto.

Altrimenti, sempre per rispondere al tuo esempio, si può dire:
Hai cacato(/cagato)? 
Quindi non come verbo riflessivo.


----------



## italtrav

I'm reopening this thread in light of the related discussion here http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2714483, which noted this usage: _non mi hai cacato/cagato proprio questa sera_) qui stia per _considerare_,_prendere in considerazione_, _dar retta__, __interessarsi di qualcosa.
_
Can some version of this substitute in a present tense usage for _non me ne frega niente_, i.e. an Italian equivalent of "I don't give a shit," meaning, "I care nothing at all about this"?


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi italtrav. Usually we can _cagare_ o _non cagare_ a person, not a thing.

Some examples (sorry for skipping warning signs...)

_Mi caghi per favore? = _Can you pay attention to me please?
_Non mi hai proprio cagato ieri sera! = _You totally ignored me last night_!
Non la cago neanche di striscio = I can't be bothered to even take a look at her_ (_di striscio _is like a _near miss_ in English, I don't know how to put it in better terms...).

2nd answer. No, the Italian equivalent for "I don't give a shit" is _Non me ne frega un cazzo.


_By the way, in Italian we don't have an equivalent for "_can't be bothered"_ that is what my daughters say in England with their friends, that is apparently not vulgar, but I HATE it for its indisponence and dismissiveness...


----------



## bearded

Going back to the initial questions, I would like to add that both cagata and cazzata are not adjectives,but nouns.  That is why one cannot say 'sei cagata'.


----------



## chipulukusu

I agree bearded man. Also with the meaning we were discussing with italtrav it would not sound natural to say "_sei cagata quando vai alle loro feste?". _It is much more natural to say

_Ti cagano quando vai alle loro feste?

...And it is not natural for me to use this teenage slang at my age..._


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Scusate se mi intrometto, sono qui per caso.
Non so se lo li faccia solo dalle mie parti (nord est), ma francamente "sei cagata/o" si usa correntemente, nel senso di "sei fregata/o". So di appartenere ad un ambiente di lavoro dove le parolacce sono imperanti, ma giuro che lo sento continuamente.

Per esempio:
"Vuoi dire che il materiale non è arrivato in tempo? Ora  siamo cagati!
"Se domani ritardi all'appuntamento sei cagata!"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Fulvia.ser said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, sono qui per caso.
> Non so se lo li faccia solo dalle mie parti (nord est), ma francamente "sei cagata/o" si usa correntemente, nel senso di "sei fregata/o". So di appartenere ad un ambiente di lavoro dove le parolacce sono imperanti, ma giuro che lo sento continuamente.
> 
> Per esempio:
> "Vuoi dire che il materiale non è arrivato in tempo? Ora  siamo cagati!
> "Se domani ritardi all'appuntamento sei cagata!"



Dalle tue parti. Io non capirei cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Infatti, mi rendo conto che probabilmente non è usato dappertutto, ma credimi se ti dico che per me è stato una enorme sorpresa scoprirlo in questi post, perchè lo sento usare spessissimo, quotidianamente e anche nella zona Veneto-Trentino. Non mi è mai neanche passato per la mente che qualcuno potesse non capirlo.


----------



## chipulukusu

> "Vuoi dire che il materiale non è arrivato in tempo? Ora  siamo cagati!
> "Se domani ritardi all'appuntamento sei cagata!"



Deve essere nell'"estremo" nord est, perché a Verona, Vicenza e Padova non l'ho mai sentito...


----------



## WhatIUsedtoBe

chipulukusu said:


> Deve essere nell'"estremo" nord est, perché a Verona, Vicenza e Padova non l'ho mai sentito...



Mi sembra stranissimo dissertare su questa terminologia, per il fatto che offra così tanti spunti di riflessione.

Penso che molto spesso l'uso di una terminologia volgare o l'impiego di parolacce vari molto all'interno di singoli gruppi ristretti. Ad esempio, spesso sento usare tra i ragazzi di un paese vicino al mio l'espressione "Hai cacato!" nel senso di "Hai sbagliato, hai fallito", quasi vicino al senso di "Hai fatto cacare" cioè "Hai fatto schifo".

Another common use of "cacata/cagata = stronzata = cazzata" is the one that means that something it's very easy (to do)
Es: "Quell'esercizio alla fine del libro era davvero una _c._!" It means that the exercise at the end of the book was very easy to solve.


----------



## charlievega

Dear Friends,
In my opinion "sei cagata" is wrongly written. In central Italy, it is very common to say : "ma lui/lei ti caga ?" Does he/she pay attention to you ? in the sense "Does he/she appreciate you ? This phrase is usually used by teenageres when they want to check with a friend if a third person takes them into account, if there is a possibility of development in their relationship. This phrase can be also used only to express appreciation or not towards a person (usually negative "Non lo cago proprio". From here a non native speaker can imagine to be allowed to say : "sei cagata ?" that is wrong in this context and in general it can be said only in a very particular context and in this form " Ti sei cagata addosso" which means "were you so frightened as to shit yourself  ? I see that there is a lot about it in the forum.
Nevertheless, I hope this will help.
Charlievega


----------



## chipulukusu

Un'ultima cosa (altrimenti dobbiamo spostarci su Solo Italiano... ). "Hai cagato fuori dal vaso" o "l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso" significa "ti sei vantato troppo", "l'hai sparata grossa", "l'hai messa giù dura", un mix di queste tre cose (ma chiedo conferma a chi lo usa  "nativamente"). Comunque questo si usa a Verona.


----------



## bearded

A couple of remarks:
One should not indignantly claim that we are speaking of vulgar expressions, since these are a part of any language, and you do not really know a language unless you have learned them,too.
In Italian there are innumerable idioms with 'cagare', some just regional or local and some 'nationwide'.
Since there was a talk about 'cazzare' and 'cazzata' (see above), I find it surprising that nobody mentioned the very common (rather vulgar) verb 'incazzare' corresponding to (more polite) arrabbiare:
- sono incazzato: I am angry
- mi hai fatto incazzare: you made me angry (furious)
- quand'è che ti passa l'incazzatura? When will you cease being angry?


----------



## Genzo15

StaceyLee said:


> 1. Secondo il dizionario sul WR, il verbo _cagare_ significa to shit  ed e' una parola volgare, pero' l'aggettivo _cagata _significa "awful"- e' questa parola non e' volgare in inglese. Sono volgari in italiano, tutti e due?
> 
> 2. Mi domanda se ci fosse l'espressione "sei cagata" in italiano. Se c'e, significa "You are awful!" o "You are shit!"?
> 
> Grazie



Hello Stacey Lee,

the verb "cagare" is definitely vulgar, coarse. It is not necessarily offensive, but it is to be used among friends, if you really have to. 

I can assure you that the espression  "sei cagata" doesn't exist in Italian and it does not make any sense.

The expression "è una cagata" (you won't hear it from a gentleman, anyway) can mean something untrue, a lie, about something we've been told or can indicate the very bad result of something, or if we want to say that an object is perfectly useless and odd.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Mi spiace contraddire Chipu e Genzo, ma sono appenna le 8 del mattino e ho già sentito dire "sono cagato" (nel senso "sono fregato") due volte; devo forse dire al veronese che l'ha detto poco fa di non dirlo più perchè non capisce se stesso?


----------



## chipulukusu

Fulvia.ser said:


> Mi spiace contraddire Chipu e Genzo, ma sono appenna le 8 del mattino e ho già sentito dire "sono cagato" (nel senso "sono fregato") due volte; devo forse dire al veronese che l'ha detto poco fa di non dirlo più perchè non capisce se stesso?



Ciao Fulvia.ser, beh in effetti io non sono originario della zona e non sto neanche sempre in Italia, quindi non sono molto affidabile 
Ma quando lo senti dai veronesi, parlano in dialetto o in italiano?


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Mi è capitato di sentirlo in entrambe le situazioni (dialetto e no), ma ovviamente più in italiano: veronesi e friulani, dovessero parlare in dialetto stretto, non si capirebbero affatto (come saprai, e contrariamente a quanto si vede in molti film, anche famosi, in gran parte del Friuli si parla friulano, e non una specie di simil-veneto...).
Certo gli ambienti in cui lo sento non sono molto "letterati"....

........"Hai cagato fuori dal vaso" o "l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso" significa "ti sei vantato troppo", "l'hai sparata grossa", "l'hai messa giù dura", un mix di queste tre cose (ma chiedo conferma a chi lo usa "nativamente"). Comunque questo si usa a Verona.........

Si, anche questo si usa molto anche da noi.


----------



## chipulukusu

Ok, grazie Fulvia

Non oso pensare cosa accadrebbe se dovessi trovarmi alle prese con il dialetto friulano (o la lingua friulana?)


----------



## Genzo15

> Mi spiace contraddire Chipu e Genzo, ma sono appenna le 8 del mattino e ho già sentito dire "sono cagato" (nel senso "sono fregato") due volte; devo forse dire al veronese che l'ha detto poco fa di non dirlo più perchè non capisce se stesso?




Se si usi in qualche regione, area geografica particolare, non so. Certo non è *italiano*, neanche come termine volgare. Non lo troveresti mai in un libro, un film, in un fumetto...scritto in lingua italiana. Non compare nemmeno nei dizionari tra i modi di dire volgari. Non confondiamo le idee alle persone con inutili sarcasmi.


----------

